# Trolls Breath iron remover



## Rhydsj (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anybody used Trolls Breath iron remover made by ProKleen. They are selling on eBay and there own website. Haven't got the biggest of budgets so need to compromise somewhere and purchase a lesser known/cheaper brand. Any help or advice would be greatly received and appreciated. Thanks Rhyds


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow. £24 for 5 litres Inc delivery. At that price it's got to be worth a try. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good price that's for sure. 


Gonz


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I paid £25 for 5 litres of red 7 from my autosmart rep, not quite as good as iron x but if your looking for quantity ( 5 litres ) at a good price then id go for the autosmart product


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just been looking on fleabay and you can get 15 litres of trolls breath iron remover for £49.99 !!...working out at just over £16 for 5 litres its gotta be worth a punt !


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Give it a go and let us know what it's like:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kind of put off by the fact in one of the pics they have a trigger spray attached to a 5 litre container. It implies you need to use a lot of the product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The active ingredient in these bleeding iron removers is not cheap.

I am always a bit suspicious of super cheap versions, as the suppliers can sell it cheaper if they dilute it down.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah i thought..."whats the trigger in a 5L container about !" But as said...does it mean its diluted...ALOT !...just have to buy some and see...but keeping all my pennies for waxstock first !! Ha ha


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone tried this yet


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Rhydsj said:


> Has anybody used Trolls Breath iron remover made by ProKleen. They are selling on eBay and there own website. Haven't got the biggest of budgets so need to compromise somewhere and purchase a lesser known/cheaper brand. Any help or advice would be greatly received and appreciated. Thanks Rhyds


Original name! 

With Iron removers I wouldn't search for the cheapest as they're not necessarily that good. The active ingredients for these products do vary in quality and price, might be cheap but you'll probably use much more product to achieve the same results.

Alex


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I've just bought 15 litres of the stuff for £40. I have access to a 14 year old Rover that has not been cleaned well in its life. I have a few Iron removers to test against so will be doing a review in the next few weeks.
Happy to supply some samples if cost is cover for container and postage.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

ICBM said:


> I've just bought 15 litres of the stuff for £40. I have access to a 14 year old Rover that has not been cleaned well in its life. I have a few Iron removers to test against so will be doing a review in the next few weeks.
> Happy to supply some samples if cost is cover for container and postage.


2 weeks away is too long lol
For the price I think its bound to be worth a punt, Im almost out of my AS Red 7 but have a full bottle of 50cals version to use up, let us know how you get on:wave:


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

What did you reckon to the Red 7 Euge07? Out of interest.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Was discussing fallout removers in another thread, and how the KKD one could be diluted 50% and still do the job (ie after washing off, a subsequent application of iron remover would show little/no colour change)

The point being that a more diluted iron remover isn't *necessarily* a disaster - if the stuff is too strong, you're just wasting more of the active ingredient (bearing in mind you always waste some that doesn't come into contact with some fallout and just runs off / gets washed off).

That said if it's too weak and you need to use two hits, that's not great either.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm going to pit it against Dragons Breath, Auto Finnese stuff, BH (cant spell kerosol?) and some Iron X I have. Should be a reasonable test.


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Look forward to those results. I have used Korrosol and PM Iron-Off regularly but did recently purchase some APC Pure iron and fallout remover, Cheap @ 10 ltrs for £18.95, but don't all rush! it was absolutely useless, couldn't tell if it even was working even at full strength let alone there recommendation of dilution.

In fairness they refunded me, but didn't answer my question on why was it sold in the first place if it's so poor....so definatley price over quality in this instance wasn't worth it.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> What did you reckon to the Red 7 Euge07? Out of interest.


first time I used it I didn't think much of it, 
but gave it another go and let it dwell for longer and it seems to work well! 
Not a bad smell from it and plenty of bleeding on most cars/wheels I use it on!

I still think my favourite is BH Korrosol but its too expensive for someone who uses it alot.

I always clay/claymitt after using the iron remover anyway so I will most likely stick to the red 7 as it does work and its alot more cost effective


----------



## S32B (Aug 26, 2016)

st1965 said:


> I paid £25 for 5 litres of red 7 from my autosmart rep, not quite as good as iron x but if your looking for quantity ( 5 litres ) at a good price then id go for the autosmart product


That's interesting, I spoke to my local rep yesterday and he quoted me £42 for the Red 7 and £24 for the Tango, both 5ltr size!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I bought a bottle of this from HDD the other day and have to say it is pretty damn good

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/coll...ers/products/ferrum-fallout-remover-5lt-offer


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

S32B said:


> That's interesting, I spoke to my local rep yesterday and he quoted me £42 for the Red 7 and £24 for the Tango, both 5ltr size!


Think you were caught my friend !...i only paid £30 for 5 litres of red 7 in waxstock !


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


ICBM said:


> I'm going to pit it against Dragons Breath, Auto Finnese stuff, BH (cant spell kerosol?) and some Iron X I have. Should be a reasonable test.


Any results from your testing?


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

Trolls breath isn't that great! It's quite a thick liquid so unless u agitate it its pretty useless... I use auto smart red 7 (I paid £30 for 5 litres, make sure ur rep ain't having your pants down guys) and I think it's great stuff.

That being said the only other fallout remover I have used is the angelwax revelation stuff and Fireball korea's ultimate iron burn and Red 7 beats them both in my opinion....

Back to subject, trolls breath is cheap, but u get what u pay for! For 6 quid extra I'd rather have red 7

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## brett_hudson41 (Nov 27, 2015)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57feb999df0fd/20161004_154602.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57feb9a7c4ebc/20161004_154455.jpg?

Autosmart red 7 that is.

I will use trolls breath next time I clean my car to show results or post a separate thread

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

